# Value of month-to-month service



## acheslow

I'm planning on selling my two Tivo HDs. One has month-to-month service at $12.95 and the other has month-to-month at $6.95. Tivo told me that both plans could transfer to a new owner at $6.95 per month per unit.

Does that sound right? And if so, is there a standard for how much I could charge for the units with the month-to-month service?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## larrs

acheslow said:


> I'm planning on selling my two Tivo HDs. One has month-to-month service at $12.95 and the other has month-to-month at $6.95. Tivo told me that both plans could transfer to a new owner at $6.95 per month per unit.
> 
> Does that sound right? And if so, is there a standard for how much I could charge for the units with the month-to-month service?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan


Nope. The new owner would likely get 12.95 for the first and 9.95 for the second. If they already have one tivo, likely they would both run 9.95 (unless they are willing to go $99/yr).


----------



## replaytv

It is hard to say if a Tivo will sell more if the buyer can 'adopt' lower monthly rate or have the ability to not sign up for a year. Most Tivos on ebay don't mention if U can 'adopt' the current lower service that a Tivo has from the original owner. 
But it is easy to see that there is not a big demand for Tivos without lifetime of any sort. Just look at the completed listing for Tivos without lifetime. The prices are low. 
Many craigslist sellers do mention that the contract can be adopted, but many of those ads seem to relist over and over, so I surmise that they aren't really selling, even with the ability to 'adopt' a contract. 
There is a bigger demand for Tivos that are newer than a Series 2. But of course that makes sense. But even then, a lot of Series 3 and 4 Tivos never sell on ebay.


----------



## ilovereality

Ya - non-lifetime TIVOs are pretty much worthless - my non-lifetime series 2 tivos have 7.50 mothly fees and I am getting ready to shut them off because I can pick up lifetime series 2's off the net and break even within a year.


----------



## replaytv

Well, I wouldn't say a Tivo without lifetime is worthless, as people want them to repair the lifetime machines, and they do have other uses such as security cameras DVRs and they also can be used without a subscription is some cases.


----------



## snowbunny

Tivo told me (when I called to cancel the month-to-month) that my Tivo has been in use 10 years (really) BUT that it was still valuable since anyone could use it toward upgrade credit of $100-$150 for a newer model.

Any truth to this, and any worth in same?


----------



## unitron

acheslow said:


> I'm planning on selling my two Tivo HDs. One has month-to-month service at $12.95 and the other has month-to-month at $6.95. Tivo told me that both plans could transfer to a new owner at $6.95 per month per unit.
> 
> Does that sound right? And if so, is there a standard for how much I could charge for the units with the month-to-month service?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan


If that were true you could sell them to yourself and get a $6 per month price cut on one of them.

Which unit did you acquire when? Was the $12.95 one the first? Is the other one $6.95 because of the $12.95 subscription?


----------



## replaytv

snowbunny said:


> BUT that it was still valuable since anyone could use it toward upgrade credit of $100-$150 for a newer model.


I bought a used lifetime Series 2 Tivo, and I called Tivo and they said that I could get a discount on buying a Premiere with lifetime for $468,99 or so because I now own the Series 2. Saving me hundreds of dollars.

But of course, your situation is different, but maybe still will allow the $468.99 price?
But maybe U were just asking about whether someone could get a reduced monthly price?


----------



## mtims

replaytv said:


> I bought a used lifetime Series 2 Tivo, and I called Tivo and they said that I could get a discount on buying a Premiere with lifetime for $468,99 or so because I now own the Series 2. Saving me hundreds of dollars.


Looking at their site and searching here looks like they may or may not still offer lifetime. Seems if you call and they like the sound of your voice or every third caller or whatever you can get it. Is that series 2 one you just put into your name?


----------



## replaytv

mtims said:


> . Is that series 2 one you just put into your name?


Yes, actually 3 used Series 2 Tivos were transferred into my name last month. I didn't have to have anything from the original owners. Tivo just had to see that they were using my zip code for line up/phone number purposes.


----------

